# New: Supporting Memberships



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2004)

Supporting memberships are now available.
Full details are at http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml

For a couple of bucks, you get a number of benefits:

A subscription to MartialTalk Magazine (a $12 annual benefit)
The ability to use a larger avatar (110x110 rather than 85x85)
The ability to add a 200x200 picture to your profile
A larger Private Message box (100 msgs rather than 20)
The ability to post upto -5- attachments in a single message
Access to a private forum just for supporting members
The knowledge that you helped support one of the best forums around
Additional perks as we can add them.
A Supporting membership is -not- needed to enjoy the forum.  You can still read and post without spending anything.  But, by supporting MT, you get a bunch of perks and help ensure we keep growing and expanding.

Thank you everyone for your support, both moral and financial.


To become a Supporting Member, goto your UserCP, scroll down to *Paid Subscriptions* and click through.  At this time, we are accepting credit cards only, through PayPal (paypal account required.)  If you would prefer to pay a different way, PM me and we'll see what we can work out.

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

What about those who already subscribe to MartialTalk Magazine??

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2004)

Basically, the supporting memberships -after- today are going to cost $18/year.

Everyone who is currently a member, and who has supported MT financially is going to get the "promotion".  That means paid sponsors, advertisers, magazine subscribers, hosting customers and those who have donated -any- amount prior to 2-14-2004.

Heres how the benefits break down:
If you:

Sponsor a forum ($80 / yr) you get
- A banner ad on a forum of your choice
- Free subscription to MT magazine
- Access to back issues of MT mag
- A "Supporting Membership" and its perks

Purchase a Supporting Membership ($18) you get
- Free subscription to MT magazine
- Access to back issues of MT mag
- A "Supporting Membership" and its perks

Purchase a subscription to MT Magazine ($12) you get
- Access to back issues of MT mag

Donate any amount under $18 and receive my thanks.
If it builds up to $18 in any 12 month period, you will be upgraded to a Supporting membership
(I am looking at possibly publically reconizing donators)

Host your website with us ($99/year) and receive
- 75 MB storage space and 5 Gigabytes of monthly transfer
- Free subscription to MT magazine
- Access to back issues of MT mag
- A "Supporting Membership" and its perks
- 1 -FREE- Premium Listing on our schools directory for as long as we host your site. ($50 value annually)  

Advertize with a Premium Sponsorship ($28-35 / mo) and receive
- Over 30,000 displays of your ad per month
- Free subscription to MT magazine
- Access to back issues of MT mag
- A "Supporting Membership" and its perks


I'm working through the donator/subscriber list as fast as I can. I've gotten all the advertisers, sponsors, staff and hosting clients done so far. Couple days and I should have everyone who has helped out upgraded.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok.  Sounds good to me.

- Ceicei


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 14, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Updating:
I've gotten through the list of those I can verify.
IF! you have donated funding, paid for a magazine subscription, hosting, advertising or a sponsorship and are not on the "Supporting Member List", please contact me and we'll sort things out.

To see just who is a supporter, goto the main forum page, scroll down to the near bottom, and sellect "Forum Leaders".

It'll show you whos an admin, mod, advisor, suspended, and, who is a supporting member.

Thank you again everyone who'se help ease the financial cost of things.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Bob,

Just out of curiosity, how many supporting members do we have now?


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

Supporting members here 

Here's a listing at the bottom of supporting members.


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Supporting members here
> 
> Here's a listing at the bottom of supporting members.


Supporting Members? Tell me more.... :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 17, 2004)

marshallbd said:
			
		

> Supporting Members? Tell me more.... :asian:


Sorry, I'll scroll to the top o'the thread before I ask stupid questions!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2004)

Supporting membership has been reduced to $12 per year.

I will be extending those who have paid previously proportionately.

Thank you again for your support.


----------

